# JJDucky mods his Cruze (aka Cali)



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

*Steering wheel bling!*

So here is one of my first. I wanted to jazz up the inside just a little and this seemed to fit the bill. The unit came ready to install with adhesive already on it, but it was not the strongest and I felt that in the Florida heat it would on be a matter of time before it ended up popping off. So, I ordered some 3M double sided heavy duty for it. Removal of the existing piece is not necessary because this piece fits over it nicely. It also wasn't necessary to remove the assembly from the steering wheel, however, I wanted to insure the new piece attached well to the existing trim so I removed the assembly following the instructions that are in another post on the site. After removing the old adhesive and applying the new I used a couple of claps to hold the 2 together and I set it aside for an hour or so. Installing it all back was the reverse of dis-assembly and was easy. I must have done it right because the air bag didn't blow up in my face and the trim piece is rock solid!


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

*Door handle chrome(ish)*

So to go with my new steering wheel trim I picked up some door handle trim pieces. I dont like the full "caps" that cover the whole handle but I do like the look of the LTZ chrome insert. I found these for $13. They are metal not plastic and they have 3M heavy duty adhesive on them. Install was easy and I think it breaks up the large expanse of door well. I made sure the surfaces we clean and I used alcohol to clean off any wax. Took 5 minutes and saved me a boat load of cash because I don't have to buy the LTZ handles now!


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

Your probably going to get alot of people who say they like it but , i think it looks terrable peal that stuff of and sell it , it overlaps like crazy how can you live with that ??


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I can't see this on my phone I'll take a look later as I'm int after reading the post


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I like that door handle ! You are doing a fine job .


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

I have to agree with Stamas the steering wheel piece does not fit to good and kinda cheapens the overall look. The door handles look pretty good though. In the end though its about what you like and what you want. Don't let our opinions sway ya.


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

VictoryRedCruzeLTZRS said:


> I have to agree with Stamas the steering wheel piece does not fit to good and kinda cheapens the overall look. The door handles look pretty good though. In the end though its about what you like and what you want. Don't let our opinions sway ya.


I was concerned about the fit as well once I saw it fit on and didn't replace the wheel piece. Now that its on it fits snug and the small edge doesn't impede or interfere with the use of the wheel at all. I think it will compliment the gage bezel when I get it. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

*LED rear bowtie*

So I was a little hesitant at first on this one till I saw it on another Cruzers car on the forums. At the same time I replaced the standard license plate bulbs with LEDs. I think it turned out well.


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

So there are only 5 attachments allowed. And somehow I removed the links from the posts. I will work on fixing it tomorrow.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> I can't see this on my phone I'll take a look later as I'm int after reading the post
> 
> 
> Sent from iFail Mobile


I can't see it from the computer either. maybe my job blocked the image hosting site.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jjducky said:


> So there are only 5 attachments allowed. And somehow I removed the links from the posts. I will work on fixing it tomorrow.


I was going to say where are all the pictures everyone is commenting on? LOL


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

*LED interior lights*

This was another quick add. Swapped out the clear bulbs for red LEDs. I like it!!


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

*LED driving lights*

So when I first got the Cruze I was going to install a set of factory fog lights. Once I started research on them I quickly realized that they are expensive and there were some better alternatives out there. After looking at several different styles of fog/driving lights I settled on these. I was a bit worried about the install after reading some took off the nose of the car and some used drive on ramps and went in from underneath. Well, I didn’t want to remove the nose of the car as that seems like overkill. Since I have no ramps I was going to jack up each side and support the car with jack stands to get to the underside of the bumper. While the car was in the air, I decided to try taking off the wheel and the fender skin. I am glad I did!! With the wheel off there was more than enough room for me to get access to the backside of the bumper behind the fender skin. I tapped into the side markers as several of you have and I was done. I have some 6000-6500k color bulbs in the headlights to try and even out the light from top to bottom. I think I may need to bump that up to 7000-8000k.


----------



## fernando8877 (Sep 26, 2013)

So far so good. I like the fogs your using. They look really cool. Are you going with aftermarket led tail lights/head lights or keeping the stock ones?


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

fernando8877 said:


> So far so good. I like the fogs your using. They look really cool. Are you going with aftermarket led tail lights/head lights or keeping the stock ones?


I want the Technostalgia rears. Other than color I will stick with traditional bulbs up front. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

*Cali gets some bass...*

So I wanted a lil more bass in the car. I am not into the "build a stereo system thing" anymore. Based on previous experience I decided on a Bazooka bass tube. I found a nice 8in powered tube on Amazon. An "Amazon Certified" unit. Never used but the box was damaged, which didn't bother me as long as the tube worked. Its one of the EZ install kits so it came with a harness and posi-taps ready to install. I tapped into the rear lines instead of the front as the instructions advise. This way I can control the sound and the intensity with the tone and fader controls. Its only a 50w unit but it sounds GREAT! I have bass turned down so the fronts don't have to work as hard on the deep notes and doing this makes the sound much more balanced. I know some of you guys swear that the only way to go is a custom build with all the trimmings, but that just isn't me and going that route sucks up too much money.


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

*Retro bowties*

So I wanted something other than the standard color bowties. The yellow just doesn't cut it for me. Seems like everyone is doing the black-out thing which is cool, but really doesn't go with my car. Especially since I have more chrome than not. So I was surfing and, looking at older Chevys I remembered that the bowties use to be blue. So I hunted around Amazon and found some blue chrome wrap samples for 99 cents a sheet for 8x4 inches. The wrap is not high quality, but this was more or less and experiment so more than likely I will get something a little more permanent soon. I tired to get a good angle to catch the blue shine, and I got a couple of shots. I will try again later on. So what do y'all think?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

That looks really cool, good job.


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

Where did you buy your interior LEDs from?


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

If I had standard interior I would have done blue as well on mine. Thinking of replacing my black emblems for red since I have the black/red interior.


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

billyhime said:


> Where did you buy your interior LEDs from?


The LEDs came in a set off Amazon. The map lights are red as well i just didn't turn them on for the pic.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Now that I can see the pics in the 1st post, how are the chrome pieces for the doors and wheel holding up? I seen mirror paint near the plastidip and wondered what the center console pieces would look like chrome. I'm horrible when it comes to sand and paint so I took to dip better.


----------



## Nano-Skiff (Aug 25, 2014)

cool stuff. I really like the new lights up front.


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Now that I can see the pics in the 1st post, how are the chrome pieces for the doors and wheel holding up? I seen mirror paint near the plastidip and wondered what the center console pieces would look like chrome. I'm horrible when it comes to sand and paint so I took to dip better.


Every thing is holding well. No fading and its all staying in place.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

jjducky said:


> I want the Technostalgia rears. Other than color I will stick with traditional bulbs up front.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I have the tails and love them. Pretty sure I'm the only one around here that have them.


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Now that I can see the pics in the 1st post, how are the chrome pieces for the doors and wheel holding up? I seen mirror paint near the plastidip and wondered what the center console pieces would look like chrome. I'm horrible when it comes to sand and paint so I took to dip better.


They are holding up very well. No discoloration of any of the pieces and all have stayed attached from the first application. No falling off... knock on wood!!


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

*Benz style tail light addition*

So been a little quite on the log here. I have added the Benz style tail lights to Cali. Thanks to several posts on the boards, removal of the old ones was a snap and install went almost with out a hitch. They weren't "plug and play" as advertised but that wasnt the worst of my problems with them. Upon installation, the reverse lights failed to work. First rule when lights dont work? Check the bulbs. Which I failed to do at first. The factory didnt put bulbs in the sockets. The other issue I did have was the wiring on the trunk. The wiring needed to be reversed in order to function properly. Wired "normally" the lights lit up in brake mode only. Once I crossed the red and green they lit up as they are supposed to, dim then brighter on brake application.


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

*7000k headlight*

So to match the LED driving lights a little better I went up to 7000k on the headlights.


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

*Chrome gauge bezel*

So I bought the chrome surround off ebay for the gauge cluster. Word of advice: Check the old BESIDE the new. On my replacement, the tabs were in the same spots but the guide pins were not. Had I checked first, I would not have broken my replacement. Trying to push the chrome in place I ended up breaking some of the tabs because the pins were not going in, which is because they were in the wrong spots. The pins were easily removed, and had I not broken some of the tabs the chrome would have snapped right in place. Win some lose some....


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Think it was divine intervention.


----------

